# Neuer Gaming PC



## Xaero1 (25. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich möchte mir nach sehr, sehr langer Zeit einen neuen PC, natürlich auch mit Blick aufs Gaming, gönnen. Bin leider nicht mehr wirklich auf dem neusten Stand, habe mir allerdings schon einmal ein System zusammengestellt.  

Meine vorläufige Konfiguration: 

Intel Core i7-4790
ASUS H97-PRO
8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport XT Series DDR3-1600
Xigmatek Talon Midi-Tower
be quiet! PURE POWER L8 700W  
ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC
Western Digital Blue 1TB
Samsung SSD 840 EVO Basic 120GB 
Samsung SH-224DB schwarz 
Soundblaster Z SB1500

Wie findet ihr das System? Eher eine größere SSD? Ggf. Netzteil mit weniger Power? 

Gruß
Xaero


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2014)

Das passt alles zusammen, aber man kann es noch optimieren;


- nimm den Xeon E3-1231v3, der ist technisch identisch zum i7, nur dass er ein bisschen weniger Takt hat (was Du aber nicht merken wirst) und dass er keine eigene Grafikeinheit hat, die du aber ja nicht brauchst. Da sparst Du ca. 40€

- das Netzteil ist in der Tat viel zu stark, da reicht die Version L8 500W oder L8-CM 530W (da kannst Du die nicht benötigten Kabel abnehmen) mehr als dicke, an sich würden sogar 400-450W schon reichen   so ein Gamer-PC zieht maximal 350W, da nimmt man vorsichtshalber etwas mehr Watt, weil die Watt-Werte nicht immer gut verteilt sind - aber bei den BeQuiet sind die an sich immer gut verteilt. Nochmal 10-30€ gespart.

- bei der Grafikkarte bekommst Du mit ner AMD R9 280X die gleiche Leistung für weniger Geld. Leise R9 280X gibt es schon ab 210€, eine übertaktete 280X von Asus für 250€

- Soundkarte: sicher, dass Du eine brauchst? Was hast Du denn für Lautsprecher/Kopfhörer? Man muss da schon recht gute haben, damit sich eine extra Soundkarte lohnt.


Vom gesparten Geld kannst Du dann locker eine SSD mit 240GB nehmen, dann passen da auch noch ein paar Games gut drauf. Die laufen zwar nicht schneller, aber laden schneller. Und an sich hast Du auch locker genug Budget, um Dir einen CPU-Kühler zu holen, der dann für einen leiseren PC bei Last sorgt - zB der Arctic Cooling Freezer 13 CO für ca 25€. Und je nach dem, was Du von meinen Tipps übernimmst und in der Summe sparst, könntest Du sogar eine AMD R9 290 nehmen (ab 300€), die ist sogar etwas stärker als die GTX 780 (ab 380€)


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2014)

ja, also wenn man schon eine Soundkarte verbaut, dann sollten die Boxen auch gut genug sein, damit man überhaupt etwas davon mitbekommt


----------



## Xaero1 (25. August 2014)

Danke schon einmal für die schnelle Antwort. 

Aktuell besitze ich ein schon etwas älteres Creative Laps 5.1 Soundsystem. Läuft allerdings noch einwandfrei. Die Boxen befinden sich z. Zt. an meinem Laptop. Denke Sondkarte könnte ich dann ggf. streichen. Dafür dann die größere SSD. Sollte man beim Kauf eines neuen PC bei der SSD von Samsung bereits die 850 in Betracht ziehen oder reicht die 840 vollkommen? 

Den Xeon hatte ich gar nicht auf dem Schirm. Klingt allerdings wirklich nach einer guten Alternative. Bei der Graka würde ich ganz gerne bei Nvidia bleiben.


----------



## Enisra (25. August 2014)

naja, du kannst schon eine Soundkarte einbauen, aber es muss nicht so ein Highendmodell sein


----------



## Herbboy (25. August 2014)

Also, Creative und 5.1 hört sich alles andere als gut genug dafür an, dass Du extra ne Soundkarte brauchst. Falls das Set ich sag mal mind. 250-300€ gekostet hat, dann würde es halbwegs beginnen, Sinn zu machen - aber auch dann reicht eine günstigere Karte aus. Und falls Du das digital anschließen willst, also mit zB nem optischen Kabel, dann macht eine Soundkarte GAR keinen Sinn, weil der große Unterschied zwischen Onboard und separater Karte erst beim Umwandeln in ein analoges Signal (also 3 Kabel vom Boxenset zur Karte) zur Geltung kommen.

Für den Anschluss optisch SPDIF musst Du dann aber ein anderes Board nehmen. Entweder die "Gamer"-Version des Asus-Boards, aber das ist an sich zu teuer - ich würd das hier nehmen ASRock Fatal1ty H97 Performance (90-MXGTU0-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ASRock ist schon lange Top, falls du da Zweifel haben solltest


Wegen der SSD: wenn Du 240GB nimmst, gibt es mehrere sehr schnelle SSDs, da muss es keine besonders "teure" oder "neue" sein. Guckst Du auch hier, da stehen auch ein paar Modelle drin PC mit einer SSD aufrüsten: Ratgeber und Kauftipps


----------



## Dorian_WD (26. August 2014)

Hallo, wenn du den PC fürs Gaming benutzen würdest, würde ich vorschlagen die WD Black mal zu checken. Diese verfügt über einen größeren Cache und man könnte von den verringerten Ladezeiten profitieren. Die Festplatte kommt auch mit einer 5-Jahres Garantie.
Hier kannst du weitere Information darüber finden: WD


MfG, Dorian_WD


----------



## iPol0nski (26. August 2014)

Ich würde dir auch Raten bei einer Nvidia Grafikkarte zu bleiben, da diese oft trotz gleicher oder sogar besserer Taktraten und Vram... weniger FPS haben als vergleichbare Modelle von Nvidia. Habe selber Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich gemacht. Dies liegt daran die viele Spieleentwickler mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten und somit die Games auch für Nvidia optimieren. 
Mit der ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU sollte auch jedes aktuelle Spiel problemlos spielbar sein.


----------



## Herbboy (26. August 2014)

iPol0nski schrieb:


> Ich würde dir auch Raten bei einer Nvidia Grafikkarte zu bleiben, da diese oft trotz gleicher oder sogar besserer Taktraten und Vram... weniger FPS haben als vergleichbare Modelle von Nvidia. Habe selber Erfahrungen in diesem Bereich gemacht. Dies liegt daran die viele Spieleentwickler mit Nvidia zusammenarbeiten und somit die Games auch für Nvidia optimieren.


 Die Aussage ist nicht ganz korrekt bzw. irreführend.  Zunächst Mal kooperieren Game-Studios auch Mal mit AMD. Es ist mal so, mal so. Bei dem einen Game gibt es vlt. nach Release Probs mit AMD, beim anderen mit Nvidia, beim dritten gibt es durch ein Treiberupdate von AMD oder Nvidia jeweils plötzlich ein neues Problem, beim vierten Game bekommst Du durch neue Treiber plötzlich +15% Leistung bei AMD oder Nvidia - das kann alles passieren, da gibt es aber keine Grundregeln. 

Zum anderen hat hier niemand was von Taktraten&co gesagt, die man als Maßstab nehmen sollte. Jeder, der ein bisschen Ahnung von Grafikkarten hat, weiß, dass die Taktraten&co nur innerhalb der wirklich gleichen Chipserie ein Anhaltspunkt für die Leistung sind. Ansonsten kann selbst eine AMD-Karte mit zB 1000MHz langsamer sein als eine andere mit "modernerem" Grafikchip und nur 900MHz. Und der Vergleich zu Nvidia anhand von technischen Daten ist ohnehin Unsinn. Es spielt auch gar keine Rolle, welche Karte nun "pro Megahertz" mehr FPS bringt: einzig entscheidend für den Käufer ist, wie viel FPS Du pro Euro oder zB für 250€ bekommst.

Und Fakt dabei ist: die R9 280X ist durch etlichen Spieletestest erwiesen im Schnitt ca. gleichstark wie eine GTX 770. Die nächstbessere Karte, die R9 290 wiederum ist sogar etwas schneller als die GTX 780. Völlig wurscht, wie das mit den Taktwerten oder RAM usw. aussieht. Und da in beiden Fällen die AMD-Karte jeweils sogar günstiger sind, sind die bei Preis-Leistung derzeit ganz einfach besser. Das Einzige, was für Nvidia spricht, wäre, wenn man UNBEDINGT PhysX nutzen will, was aber nur sehr sehr wenige Games unterstützen. Oder wenn da vlt ne Aktion ist, bei der man ein nettes Game noch gratis dazubekommt  




> Mit der ASUS GTX770-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU sollte auch jedes aktuelle Spiel problemlos spielbar sein.


 Mit der Asus R9 280X ebenfalls, aber die kostet halt weniger


----------



## Xaero1 (27. August 2014)

Erst einmal danke für euere Hilfe. 

Ich denke ich werde das Netzteil gegen ein etwas schwächeres tauschen, ggf. i7 < Xeon, Soundkarte weg und die größere SSD nehmen. 

Ich hab in meinem vergangenen Systemen immer Intel und Nvidia verbaut und war damit sehr zufrieden. Möchte deswegen die Kombi auch beibehalten. 

16 GB RAM machen aktuell noch keinen Sinn oder?


----------



## donma08 (27. August 2014)

Sinn nicht, schaden aber auch nicht (hab selbst 32GB verbaut)!


----------



## Enisra (27. August 2014)

donma08 schrieb:


> Sinn nicht, schaden aber auch nicht (hab selbst 32GB verbaut)!



ja wär ja noch schöner wenn ein Rechner dadurch langsamer werden würde!
Was aber kein Grund ist Geld zu verbrennen


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2014)

16GB machen derzeit noch keinen Sinn - wenn Dir weitere 70€ Aufpreis nix ausmachen, kannst Du aber auch direkt 2x8GB nehmen statt 2x4GB. Ich selber hab schon seit 1,5 Jahren 16GB, ABER damals kosteten 16GB auch nur INSGESAMT 70€    schon bei 80-90€ für 16GB hätte ich es bei 8GB belassen...


----------



## iPol0nski (27. August 2014)

Also um einfach zu spielen reichen 8Gb völlig...16Gb brauchste eigentlich nur wenn du viele Programme offen hast. Wenn du Lets Plays machst oder so kann es von Vorteil sein, sollte aber auch mir 8 gehen


----------

